# Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

					Die leidgeprüften Spieler der Aufbau-Simulation Sim City dürfen sich ab sofort über ein neues Update freuen. Mit dem Patch 1.8 sollen die Probleme beim Verbinden zweier Straßen der Vergangenheit angehören. Zusätzlich wurden die Textboxen und weitere kleine Details verbessert, die gesamten Patch-Notes finden Sie bei unter dem Artikel.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*


----------



## Myke13021 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

Sobald der Onlinezwang rausgepatcht wird, werd ich einen Kauf des Spiels in Erwägung ziehen, vorher nicht.


----------



## Hideout (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

Wollt auch grad sagen, den Fehler mit dem ständig online sein haben die immer noch nicht behoben


----------



## Emil_Esel (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

Habs mir jetzt auch geholt, dazu kostenlos Dead Space 3. Machen beide ordentlich Spaß und für 45 Euro zusammen kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## Rollora (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Hideout schrieb:


> Wollt auch grad sagen, den Fehler mit dem ständig online sein haben die immer noch nicht behoben


in knapp über ner Woche 8 Patches, ich hab das gefühl, da kommt noch was 

Nein ernsthaft: Origin werden sie wohl nicht rauspatchen, den permanenten Onlinezwang vielleicht, aber ich kauf nix von Origin. Wenns das mal ohne Origin gibt bin ich dabei


----------



## Lowpinger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

ich hab keine ahnung wieso alle übers DRM rumjammern, heutzutage is man doch eh online wenn der rechner an is, oder gibts leute die sich extra manuell in zeiten von routern ins netz einwählen? denke nich

das spiel hat andere kleine krankheiten die den spielspaß trüben und das is mit sicherheit NICHT das DRM-system


----------



## Chicago (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

Das eigentliche Problem ist ja, das es nicht vor illegalen Kopien schützt! Und ich kenne genügend die nur mit mit nem UMTS-Stick Online gehen. Es sollte eine einfache Onlineaktivierung/zerifizierung reichen, geht bei Steam ja auch!


----------



## Freakless08 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Lowpinger schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung wieso alle übers DRM rumjammern, heutzutage is man doch eh online wenn der rechner an is, oder gibts leute die sich extra manuell in zeiten von routern ins netz einwählen?


 
Bringt dir aber viel wenn in 2-4 Jahren EA die SimCity Server abgeschaltet.


----------



## Lowpinger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Bringt dir aber viel wenn in 2-4 Jahren EA die SimCity Server abgeschaltet.


 
spätestens DANN sollte ein patch kommen der das offline / lan spielen möglich macht, aber solang die server on sind sollte es auch so bleiben wie es is

es macht das raubkopieren erheblich schwerer, man sieht allein wie lang es bei Diablo3 gedauert hat und selbst das funktioniert nich richtig, ich kann die publisher schon verstehn

und auch in zukunft wird es immer weiter die richtung DRM gehen oder modell 2: free2play, bei dem raubkopieren eh keinen sinn macht und jeder nach seinem ermessen bezahlt oder auch nich, man sollte dabei noch klar differenzieren was free2play oder pay2win is, denn es gibt verdammt viele F2P titel bei denen der bezahlmodus rein kosmetischer natur is

das klassische modell kaufen, installieren, spaß haben ist dabei auszusterben, da heutzutage eh jeder online is, egal ob Kabel / DSL / LTE / UMTS


----------



## BabaYaga (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

Haha das immer noch welche glauben es würde einen Offline Patch geben wenn EA die Server abdreht oO.
Das einzige was EA macht wenn sie die Server abdrehen ist... eine Fortsetzung vom Spiel anzukündigen.  (spät nach 2 Jahren...) Das kannst dir dann zum Vollpreis kaufen um weiterspielen zu können oder in die Röhre schaun ^^.


----------



## keinnick (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Lowpinger schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung wieso alle übers DRM rumjammern, heutzutage is man doch eh online wenn der rechner an is, oder gibts leute die sich extra manuell in zeiten von routern ins netz einwählen? denke nich
> 
> das spiel hat andere kleine krankheiten die den spielspaß trüben und das is mit sicherheit NICHT das DRM-system



Das online sein bringt Dir nur nix wenn die DRM-Server nicht erreichbar oder überlastet sind. Dann ist auch nichts mit zocken.

@Thema: 

Wann wird endlich der Bug mit den winzigen Maps gefixt?


----------



## hor1z0n (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

Die Nachfrage nach SimCity muss aber trotzalledem ja sehr groß sein... der Preis will einfach nicht sinken 
Würd mir gern einen Origin-Key kaufen, aber zum Vollpreis nicht, allein schon wegen den vielen Mängeln... aber die Keys sind auch nicht grad viel günstiger :/


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

EA wird keinen Offline Patch für SimCity geben...
SimCity ist eine Einzige Baustelle. Es gibt zu viele Sachen die Fehlen oder nur Teilweise vorhanden sind... Angefangen von der Stadtgröße. Viel zu klein... Selbst mein Dorf ist Größer. Spielt mal Cities XL, Das sind Städte! Es gibt keine Mods o.ä. Oder wo sind einfache sinnvolle erweiterungen wie U-Bahnen die gerade bei so kleinen Städten Sinn machen würden? Oder auch nur einfachste Dinge im Multiplayer wie Statistiken. Größste Problem ist der Online Zwang; Das Problem ist nicht, dass man ständig online sein muss, sondern einfach die Schlamperei seitens EA/Maxis. Eine BETA rauszubringen mit Online-Fehlern die im Hauptspiel nicht behoben sind, sind ganz einfach ne Frechheit! SimCity 4 war ein reines Offline-Spiel und ich kann es nach gut 10 Jahren immernoch ohne Probleme spielen. Werde ich in 10 Jahren SImcity 5 spielen können? Nein.


----------



## Lowpinger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das online sein bringt Dir nur nix wenn die DRM-Server nicht erreichbar oder überlastet sind. Dann ist auch nichts mit zocken.
> 
> @Thema:
> 
> Wann wird endlich der Bug mit den winzigen Maps gefixt?


 

die DRM server sind seit gut 2 wochen dauerhaft erreichbar, das man aus dem game fliegt oder gar nich connecten kann is nich mehr vorhanden

das mit den maps / stadtgröße is sonne sache, ich persönlich täte diese 16er gebiete in 4x4 umwandeln, das heisst ein gebiet aus 4 städten is dann ein große stadt, die durch verkehrswege mit den anderen vieren verbunden is

wer weiß vllt kommt sowas als DLC für bares, EA tickt leider so


----------



## JimMarshall (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

Die haben das Spiel doch als MMO geplant und einfach vergessen das "Online" im Spieltitel zu erwähnen. 

Das läuft doch inzwischen oft so ab: Ein neues Spiel wird angekündigt, es wird ein riesen Hype darum gemacht, der Verkauf beginnt, es werden ein paar Millionen Exemplare verkauft, der Publisher sackt die Kohle ein, man stellt fest dass das Spiel ******* ist, die Spieler sind nach einer Weile frustriert und zocken es nicht mehr, EA kann die Server nach kurzer Zeit wieder für etwas Anderes verwenden. 

Das ist nichts Anderes als eine Art geplanter Obsoleszenz, die das Ziel hat den Anwender zu frustrieren und ihn dazu zu bewegen, sich bald das Nachfolgeprodukt zu kaufen.


----------



## Lowpinger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

die chance das man ein nachfolgeprodukt kauft wenn das erste schon shice war, liegt denke ich bei null


----------



## Rollora (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Lowpinger schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung wieso alle übers DRM  rumjammern, heutzutage is man doch eh online wenn der rechner an is,  oder gibts leute die sich extra manuell in zeiten von routern ins netz  einwählen? denke nich
> 
> das spiel hat andere kleine krankheiten die den spielspaß trüben und das is mit sicherheit NICHT das DRM-system


 Nachdenken würde helfen.
Spontan fällt mir ein: man ist nicht immer online, man hat eventuell kein stabiles Internet (wenns abbricht kann man nicht spielen? Super!), man ist unterwegs mitm Lappi und es ist langweilig (etwa Urlaub und schlechtes Wetter) und hat grad eben deshalb kein Inet usw usf.
Es gibt hunderte Gründe kein Internet zu haben - warum muss mein Spielen vom Inet abhängig sein?
Dann kommt noch das Server abschalten dazu, das bei EA gewöhnlich nach 2 Jahren geschieht (NFS, NHL, FIFA usw usf) ohne natürlich einen Offline/Lan patch anzubieten.



Lowpinger schrieb:


> spätestens DANN sollte ein patch kommen der das offline / lan spielen möglich macht, aber solang die server on sind sollte es auch so bleiben wie es is


Was für ein Blödsinn, das hat EA noch nie gemacht. 



Lowpinger schrieb:


> es macht das raubkopieren erheblich schwerer, man sieht allein wie lang es bei Diablo3 gedauert hat und selbst das funktioniert nich richtig, ich kann die publisher schon verstehn


ach was...
Day 0 (sogar schon vor Release)und Stabil was man so gehört hat.

Im speziellen Fall SimCity hat man ja eh gesehen, was DRM so bringt: 1 Mio Leute die installieren aber nicht Spielen können    geiler ScheiB. Würd mich ärgern, wenn ichs vorbestellt hätte.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Lowpinger schrieb:


> die chance das man ein nachfolgeprodukt kauft wenn das erste schon shice war, liegt denke ich bei null


 
Wenn es so wäre, wären alle grossen Publisher schon längst pleite. Aber die Spieler sind süchtig und vergessen den Ärger von gestern ziemlich schnell und schwubs, liegt der Nachfolger im Warenkorb und die Spirale fängt vom neuen an.


----------



## Infernal-jason (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre, wären alle grossen Publisher schon längst pleite. Aber die Spieler sind süchtig und vergessen den Ärger von gestern ziemlich schnell und schwubs, liegt der Nachfolger im Warenkorb und die Spirale fängt vom neuen an.


 
Das sind keine Spieler mehr, sondern Konsumhunde die alles fressen was man ihnen vorsetzt.


----------



## Lowpinger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Das sind keine Spieler mehr, sondern Konsumhunde die alles fressen was man ihnen vorsetzt.


 

danke genauso siehts aus, wenn mir das vorserienprodukt nich gefallen hat kauf ICH mit sicherheit nich den nachfolger, für alle anderen trifft das zu was jason meinte

zum thema das es 100te gründe gibt das man kein inet hat, das mag sein nur is das sicher kein dauerzustand, wenn doch hat man gar kein internet

kein internet = kein spielen

wenn ich das jetzt nich zocken kann über paar tage oder ne woche, herr gott dann isses eben so, davon geht die welt nich unter und ich sterbe auch nich, gibt genug alternativen und nich zu vergessen das REALE LEBEN


----------



## sonnywhite (25. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Lowpinger schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung wieso alle übers DRM rumjammern, heutzutage is man doch eh online wenn der rechner an is, oder gibts leute die sich extra manuell in zeiten von routern ins netz einwählen? denke nich
> 
> das spiel hat andere kleine krankheiten die den spielspaß trüben und das is mit sicherheit NICHT das DRM-system



nee verdammt . ich will im garten, in der Bahn und in der pause unterwegs auch zocken können. oder im auto beim in den urlaub fahren was daran so schwer zu raffen!?!


----------



## Shesira (25. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

Ich hoffe, die fixen bald die Sache mit der Erreichbarkeit der Städte. Ich kann mittlerweile 2 Städte nicht mehr laden. Wollte eigentlich noch die 600.000 Einwohner am Wochenende erreichen. Doch nun steht die Stadt bei 450k Einwohnern und ich komme nicht mehr ran.


----------



## Gexi1105 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir das Spiel nach dem ersten Release-WE geholt und bisher nicht einen Bug darin/damit gehabt. Bisher sind all meine Städte bearbeitbar, es läuft stabil und ich bin soweit zufrieden...
Gestern hat beim Beenden des Spiels die Sync. etwas länger gedauert, das war aber auch schon alles was mir aufgefallen ist. 
Klar! Über DRM und "always on" lässt sich streiten, ich habe damit keine Probleme.


----------



## fire2002de (25. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*

die sollten den Patch so gestalten das er dem Käufer das Geld wieder gibt und das spiel deinstalliert.... das ist ne blose Peinlichkeit! macht was gegen den online zwang!


----------



## Rollora (25. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Gexi1105 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir das Spiel nach dem ersten Release-WE geholt und bisher nicht einen Bug darin/damit gehabt. Bisher sind all meine Städte bearbeitbar, es läuft stabil und ich bin soweit zufrieden...
> Gestern hat beim Beenden des Spiels die Sync. etwas länger gedauert, das war aber auch schon alles was mir aufgefallen ist.
> Klar! Über DRM und "always on" lässt sich streiten, ich habe damit keine Probleme.


schön für dich, dass du Freude am Spiel hast. Das ist das wichtigste.
Allerdings: nur weil du keine Bugs hast, heißt das nicht, dass nicht 10.000e andere davon betroffen sind.
Es wäre ja erst recht traurig, wenn JEDER Spieler Bugs hätte...


----------



## Lexx (25. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Das sind keine Spieler mehr, sondern Konsumhunde die alles fressen was man ihnen vorsetzt.


 Sieht man ja am "Ernährungsverhalten" der jungen Generation.
So teuer kann der minderwertige, billige Dreck gar nicht sein, daß sie ihn nicht auf jeden 
2. Schritt und Tritt reinstopfen, mampfen, fressen. Von ESSEN – geschweige denn GENUSS – 
kann und will ich bei dieser Schweineselbstanfütterung gar nicht mehr reden.

Alles nur mehr Take-away, To-go, in Plastik-, Papp- und Styroporbechern/tassen.

Sich Zeit, Raum, Platz, Gelegenheit, Aufmerksamkeit und Ruhe zu gönnen, sich seinem SPIEL, 
also Nahrungsaufnahme (seiner Freunde Liste bitte fortsetzen) zu widmen, ist eine Eigenschaft,
die in der heutigen Zeit immer mehr verkümmrt (und auch keinen Stellenwert mehr besitzt.)

SLim City wird möglicherweise eines der meistgepatchtesten Spiele der Geschichte werden.. ?


----------



## Infernal-jason (25. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 1.8 behebt Fehler beim Straßenbau und den Textboxen*



Lexx schrieb:


> SLim City wird möglicherweise eines der meistgepatchtesten Spiele der Geschichte werden.. ?




Eher der zweit größerte Ar_chtritt der Gamer Geschichte.


----------

